# Ginger! =3



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 20, 2010)

Name: Giovanni Germaine ("Ginger" to his friends)
Age: 6
Sex: Male
Species: Domestic dog (shiba inu)
Height: 3'6"
Weight: ~48 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair: Messy and short
- Markings: Heart-shaped white spot on his right cheek
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Fur is red rather than gold
Behavior and Personality: Sweet, optimistic, hopeful

Skills: Great at four-square
Weaknesses: Terrible at dodgeball

Likes: Hide-and-seek, four-square, tag, candy, dolls, bugs
Dislikes: Water, meanness, dodgeball, vegetables, electronics, cars

History: He was born into a loving family, all of whom are very happy. His parents sometimes joke (when the boys are asleep), that he'll probably end up being gay, owing to his refusal to wear anything but girls' clothes. He gets made fun of every day for it, but doesn't let it bother him. Aside from being in first grade, there's really not much else to say.

Clothing/Personal Style: Really likes to wear girls' clothes.
Picture: Mugshot by DigitalBlood | Sketch by -sushi-

Goal: None
Profession: Six-year-old
Personal quote: Either "Come on, let's play!" or "Arooz?"
Theme song: "Real World" - Matchbox 20
Birthdate: May 26th
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Candy
Favorite drink: Chocolate milk
Favorite location: At the playground with his friends
Favorite weather: Just after a thunderstorm, when the sun's coming out and everything smells fresh and brand-new
Favorite color: Sky blue

Least liked food: Cabbage, grapefruit, Brussels sprouts, lima beans
Least liked drink: Vegetable juice and anything grapefruit-flavored
Least liked location: In the corner
Least liked weather: Cold and windy

Favorite person: His dad
Least liked person: His older brother
Friends: Plenty
Relations: Dad, mom, older brother
Enemies: None
Significant other: He's only 6...
Orientation: Gay, but unaware


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww... Puppies are so cute.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Why'd you make him six?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why'd you make him six?


 this


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Awww... Puppies are so cute.


Yus! =3



Browder said:


> Why'd you make him six?


Because for an adult to act cutesy and tailwaggy would just be creepy =(
And I kind of miss being a kid for a number of reasons, all of which I'll keep to myself. So, since I can't go back IRL, I figured I might as well make my character one.
Besides that, I'm not really into cybering, and I figured making him six would prevent people from trying to get one >.>


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Yus! =3
> 
> 
> Because for an adult to act cutesy and tailwaggy would just be creepy =(
> ...



The last reason is very smart. Although if it's a dog, I think you have an excuse for the cutesy.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm older than yoooou :3
*wags tail*


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm older than yoooou :3
> *wags tail*


Um, so? o.o


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Um, so? o.o


I'm just sayin'


----------



## Lobar (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Besides that, I'm not really into cybering, and I figured making him six would prevent people from trying to get one >.>



boy did you pick the wrong fandom

cute character, though


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Besides that, I'm not really into cybering, and I figured making him six would prevent people from trying to get one >.>


You gotta tell 'em you not into RP..cuz they'll still try to get you regardless (learned that the hard way...)



Lobar said:


> cute character, though


Agree'd


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You gotta tell 'em you not into RP..cuz they'll still try to get you regardless (learned that the hard way...)


Well, I like RP, just not the sex kind...



Lobar said:


> boy did you pick the wrong fandom


Eh, nobody's asked so far ^.^;



> cute character, though


Thanks! =3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

in b4 peanut butter and dog joke


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> in b4 peanut butter and dog joke


I c wut u did thar


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

So like I gave my dog peanut butter once and he was like "z0mgwtf yayz!!!!!" and I was like "d'awww =3".

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> So like I gave my dog peanut butter once and he was like "z0mgwtf yayz!!!!!" and I was like "d'awww =3".
> 
> amidoinitrite?


 your innocence is admirable


WillowWulf said:


> I c wut u did thar


Oh my, you are an astute one


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> your innocence is admirable



Aww, thanks! =3c


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh my, you are an astute one


It's scary isn't it


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's scary isn't it


 very much so, 

no joke: please post more,


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> very much so,
> 
> no joke: please post more,


Lol I'll try


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol I'll try


 nice I will look forward to it



brb basking in my own cynical glory


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2010)

Cute :3

I have a shiba inu character myself.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Cute :3
> 
> I have a shiba inu character myself.


 you have your own anthro zoo hon,

not sayin that its a bad thing


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Cute :3
> 
> I have a shiba inu character myself.


Really?
Is he or she a puppy too? =3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> you have your own anthro zoo hon,
> 
> not sayin that its a bad thing


She's not an anthro :V


Artificial Ginger said:


> Really?
> Is he or she a puppy too? =3


Nope, adult dog. Shibas are adorable even when not puppies :3


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> She's not an anthro :V
> 
> Nope, adult dog. Shibas are adorable even when not puppies :3


Oooh, show me? =3


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Cute :3
> 
> I have a shiba inu character myself.


I've always wanted a shiba inu, but I'd have to pay $700 to have him shipped to me cuz there are no breeders around where I live


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> She's not an anthro :V


well now that I think of it you could fill a generic zoo in addition 
a small one, but a zoo at least

I want an old English sheepdog


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Oooh, show me? =3


As an anthro
Feral

She's usually feral. Hope you like :3


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've always wanted a shiba inu, but I'd have to pay $700 to have him shipped to me cuz there are no breeders around where I live


I didn't know they shipped to Lost...



Shenzebo said:


> As an anthro
> Feral
> 
> She's usually feral. Hope you like :3


Too cute!! =D


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I didn't know they shipped to Lost...


>__>


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >__>



You seem to be doing well in this thread, kitteh.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You seem to be doing well in this thread, kitteh.


..so it seems


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

interesting comments, 

and as the plot thickens


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >__>



*woofs and tailwags* =3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..so it seems



Hesitant?

Nervous?

Anxious?

Why has my arrival caused this?



The Drunken Ace said:


> interesting comments,
> 
> and as the plot thickens



Who keeps adding flour?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> *woofs and tailwags* =3


*barks*


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Who keeps adding flour?


It was cornstarch! D=


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Who keeps adding flour?


trying to make a rose souse, now we need some cream


Dramatic outlook here: sounds like magic time


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hesitant?
> 
> Nervous?
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

now the confusion is reaching a thickness nearing solidity, 


aye I am in a weird mood words are strange this morn


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> now the confusion is reaching a thickness nearing solidity,
> 
> 
> aye I am in a weird mood words are strange this morn


Indeed they are


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Indeed they are


 words are woven in ways more fine then any cloth could ever be dreamed of having,


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

Words to memorize, words hypnotize. Words make my mouth exercise.



WillowWulf said:


> *barks*


*paws at* =3


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> words are woven in ways more fine then any cloth could ever be dreamed of having,


so true


----------



## Lobar (Apr 1, 2010)

holy delayed reaction in this thread, batman

eleven days, no posts, then BOOM!


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> Words to memorize, words hypnotize. Words make my mouth exercise.
> 
> 
> *paws at* =3


*pets*
d'awww


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> so true


 ahh the wonder of improv free verse


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Apr 1, 2010)

Lobar said:


> holy delayed reaction in this thread, batman
> 
> eleven days, no posts, then BOOM!



I know, right? I was shocked too D=



WillowWulf said:


> *pets*
> d'awww



*nuzzles and licks* ^.^


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Artificial Ginger said:


> I know, right? I was shocked too D=
> 
> 
> 
> *nuzzles and licks* ^.^


Derailment is inevitable 


Good puppy :3


----------

